# Turning horse



## Christopher Edmonds (Apr 14, 2020)

I’ve been learning to ride and I’ve been confused about one thing.
My teacher explained that if you want to turn the horse, apply pressure with the outside leg (horses move away from pressure).

But when I did this, it almost did nothing. I went on the internet to see how it’s done and some people say to apply pressure or weight on the inside leg to let the horse pivot or turn around your leg. 

which one is it?? Inside pressure or outside?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

A horse will usually turn away from pressure on your outside leg, together with a slight shortening of the rein on the side you wish him to turn to.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

If you are just learning then shorten the inside rein and apply pressure with your outside leg. As you get more competent also keep your inside leg on so the horse bends round your leg. To be honest just feeling the inside rein will turn most horses. If you only use your leg nothing will happen as you have found out.


----------

